# Honey Straws?



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

A few days ago I had a customer (gift shop that sells misc stuff from the local area) ask me for "honey straws". I've seen these in stores, but have no ideal about how to make honey straws are how much to charge per straw. Any advice? Thanx


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

personally, I just purchase the straws from Gloybee. CHeck out http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/Shop_List.cfm?PC=42&PSC=&ProductCat_Name=HoneyStix&Token=208.239.159.254:{ts_2004-03-31_02:45:56}-580576 
They seem to always have a sale in April or May, so keep a watch in ABJ or Beeculture.
If you are interested in putting your own honey in straws, I believe that someone on this list has the equipment and offered to do so in a prior post. Sorry but I couldnt readily find the post to give reference to.
You could always buy the equipment yourself but that would make for a very costly straw

regards,
Kurt


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Sorry but I couldnt readily find the post to give reference to.

Here you go.

http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum7/HTML/000142.html


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

THANKS for the replies. Your info plus some web research shows honey in straws is worth from $15 (bulk) to $50 (pretty package retail) per quart. So selling honey in straws would more than double the honey income. I'm not intersted in buying expensive equipment to make honey straws/stix, but I am interested in learning about the process. I'll contact the outfit in Kansas - maybe they can tell me how it works


----------



## izybo (Feb 7, 2003)

Does anybody know how or have a recep. for making hard candy with a liquid honey center?


----------

